# Solved: Folder Mapping Windows SBS 2008



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,

I want to map a folder called "Companyweb" to all the users on my domain which is shared on server "SBS", now when i go into active directory Users & computer Select the user properties & then Profile & select connect to X: \\sbs\companyweb its says "Home Folder could not be create: The Network path was not found.

I know that to map a network drive for users we use \\servername\foldername\%username% but here i don't want a folder create for users i want the "foldername" to be mapped to the users when they log on.

Any Ideas!

Update: I also tried it with VBS Scripting, Please look at the screenshot. Now I can access the network path by either \\sbs or \\companyweb but i am unable to map this. I don't know why. If i can get the Vbs working i can apply that to a group policy & implement that on the network but i am unable to map the drive.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Never Mind I got it working Enabled Public Folder Sharing & then Mapped the Drives.

Thanks anyways


----------

